# Pay day = more saddle cloths



## Deltaflyer (15 April 2016)

So, following on from the thread where we ended up discussing how many saddle cloths we had and I mentioned I was after the new Le Mieux Turquoise pad and the Blueberry pad....

Well this week was payday and guess what arrived in the post today    

Can't wait to try them on my boy, maybe take some pics of him modelling them.

The turquoise is particularly gorgeous.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 April 2016)

So jealous! How do they look in person?


----------



## Deltaflyer (15 April 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			So jealous! How do they look in person?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely gorgeous  Got up the yard late tonight so couldn't get Sam to model them but will tomorrow. I also got the grooming glove things and can't wait to try them out on my very hairy, itchy pony. He's going to love it.


----------



## DirectorFury (15 April 2016)

<I really shouldn't ask this buuuuuttt...>

What does the turquoise look like in real life? Photos would be appreciated .


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 April 2016)

Oooo let us know about the glove too, got 5 v itchy ponies who might like a strokey with the itchy glove


----------



## Leo Walker (15 April 2016)

The turquoise is beautiful! I havent bought it, well yet :lol: But I was fondling it in the tack shop last weekend. Its gorgeous! Lovely colour and feels really soft.


----------



## LibbyL (15 April 2016)

I sooo want the turquoise!! Any one got a comparison to Teal? I thought in Diamonds in the Rough Dressage fb post it looked very similar...but I really want it! grooming gloves sound cool!


----------



## DirectorFury (15 April 2016)

LibbyL said:



			I sooo want the turquoise!! Any one got a comparison to Teal? I thought in Diamonds in the Rough Dressage fb post it looked very similar...but I really want it! grooming gloves sound cool!
		
Click to expand...

It's much greener than the Teal - Hayley from Equissentials Dressage was really helpful and showed me this comparison.







Turquoise is the one on top, peacock green directly under it, and if you look closely you can just about see a bit of Teal sticking out from under the hot pink! .


----------



## Deltaflyer (15 April 2016)

I'll do some pics tomorrow. I have the Teal, Peacock and now the Turquoise. The turquoise is greener than the Teal. I can't get over how absolutely gorgeous it is


----------



## LibbyL (15 April 2016)

that photo has made mw want turquoise, peacock, the pink and the blueberry....but saving for jump wings....hmmm!! Will have to get turquoise no matter what, will think of some money saving ideas for jumps!




DirectorFury said:



			It's much greener than the Teal - Hayley from Equissentials Dressage was really helpful and showed me this comparison.







Turquoise is the one on top, peacock green directly under it, and if you look closely you can just about see a bit of Teal sticking out from under the hot pink! .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LibbyL (15 April 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			I'll do some pics tomorrow. I have the Teal, Peacock and now the Turquoise. The turquoise is greener than the Teal. I can't get over how absolutely gorgeous it is 

Click to expand...


Would LOVE to see pics please!


----------



## Lindylouanne (16 April 2016)

I am very jealous, my pony gets so hot I can't use saddle cloths and have to use the LeMieux numnahs and they only come in boring colours. I've begged them to make ones in lovely bright beautiful colours and they have failed.

I'm now officially sulking.


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 April 2016)

Lindylouanne said:



			I am very jealous, my pony gets so hot I can't use saddle cloths and have to use the LeMieux numnahs and they only come in boring colours. I've begged them to make ones in lovely bright beautiful colours and they have failed.

I'm now officially sulking.
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame. I did see they do a couple of GP numnahs in the nice colours but they also have the lambskin on them so would not only make your pony hot but they also cost an arm and a leg


----------



## Bernster (16 April 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			It's much greener than the Teal - Hayley from Equissentials Dressage was really helpful and showed me this comparison.







Turquoise is the one on top, peacock green directly under it, and if you look closely you can just about see a bit of Teal sticking out from under the hot pink! .
		
Click to expand...

Oh good lord, am love love loving the top three colours on there!  I've got dark lilac hkm which is purple but can't work out if that turquoise is different enough?  What's the third colour from the top, the darker green?  And even that smidge of teal(?) looks lush.  Only problem for me is I like brushing boots not bandages which makes it harder to match.

Shuffles off to check out equissentials...


----------



## LibbyL (16 April 2016)

I know it is not the same at all but the Roma Hi-wither numnahs have really surprised me with their quality and come in a few nice colours! 



Lindylouanne said:



			I am very jealous, my pony gets so hot I can't use saddle cloths and have to use the LeMieux numnahs and they only come in boring colours. I've begged them to make ones in lovely bright beautiful colours and they have failed.

I'm now officially sulking.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LibbyL (16 April 2016)

Where did you all buy your matchy from?


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 April 2016)

I bought some turquoise bandages from a tack sale but by god I refuse to pay a crazy amount for a matching saddle cloth, brand name or not! I'll do what I've done before and that is dye one if the spare white cloths I have when the weathers a bit warmer!

I'm a Scrooge, I know!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 April 2016)

Oh my I really need teal I think and maybe mustard and plum and turquoise and *tooexcitedaboutmatchy* . 

I may have just bought the full Eskardon platinum taupe set...


----------



## Bernster (16 April 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Where did you all buy your matchy from?
		
Click to expand...

I tend to get them from the FB group matchy matchy dressage swap shop, or eBay if I know what I'm looking for.


----------



## KVH (16 April 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Where did you all buy your matchy from?
		
Click to expand...

FurFeatherMeds and Equissentials Dressage would always be my first port of call.


----------



## KVH (16 April 2016)

Oh and for anyone wondering whether to purchase, the turquoise is even more stunning in real life, it'd be rude not to.. &#128521;


----------



## WelshD (16 April 2016)

I just bought my tiny white section A the grey set from Horze with orange and white accents, our first real foray in to matchy matchy - it's awesome


----------



## Goldenstar (16 April 2016)

Can't beat a bit of matchy matchy .


----------



## Leo Walker (16 April 2016)

Bernster said:



			I tend to get them from the FB group matchy matchy dressage swap shop, or eBay if I know what I'm looking for.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I like having lots of matchy stuff, but he rarely wears it at the minute, so I cant justify new prices, but second hand bargains can always be justified :lol:


----------



## Leo Walker (16 April 2016)

WelshD said:



			I just bought my tiny white section A the grey set from Horze with orange and white accents, our first real foray in to matchy matchy - it's awesome
		
Click to expand...

We need to see a pic of that!


----------



## LibbyL (16 April 2016)

I like Fur Feather Meds but Equissentials seem to only have dressage cut and I need GP


----------



## DirectorFury (16 April 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Where did you all buy your matchy from?
		
Click to expand...

I only buy Le Mieux these days after a few Eskadron ones falling apart and washing badly. I buy directly from Horse Health most of the time as I need CC or Eurojump cut which most places don't seem to stock.


----------



## alainax (16 April 2016)

I am thinking about buying the blueberry, but was wondering how close it is to the benniton blue? I am waiting for the bandages to come into stock also  






I know the blue is more of a royal blue, but is the blueberry just a lighter purpley blue or how does it look in real? 





Here is Peacock, ben blue and green.


----------



## Micropony (16 April 2016)

DragonSlayer said:



			I bought some turquoise bandages from a tack sale but by god I refuse to pay a crazy amount for a matching saddle cloth, brand name or not! I'll do what I've done before and that is dye one if the spare white cloths I have when the weathers a bit warmer!

I'm a Scrooge, I know! 

Click to expand...

That is inspired! I wonder if equilibrium stretch and flex flatwork boots would take dye, I have always felt life is too short for bandages, and that way I could pick the exact colour I want and not run the risk of someone else on the yard having exactly the same. Genius!


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 April 2016)

Sam modelling some of his Le Mieux CC Pads

from front to back

Peacock
Turquoise
Teal
Blueberry
Denim


----------



## alainax (16 April 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Sam modelling some of his Le Mieux CC Pads

from front to back

Peacock
Turquoise
Teal
Blueberry
Denim
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! So the blueberry is much more purpley


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 April 2016)

alainax said:



			Thank you! So the blueberry is much more purpley 

Click to expand...

Yes it is, it's much nicer then the usual purple that saddle cloths tend to come in.

The turquoise is fabulous


----------



## LibbyL (18 April 2016)

Don't suppose anyone has got a picture of a size medium compared to a size large?


----------



## Bernster (18 April 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Sam modelling some of his Le Mieux CC Pads

from front to back

Peacock
Turquoise
Teal
Blueberry
Denim






Click to expand...

These are my fav colours!  Would love to see the turquoise in real life looks lush, but quite similar to the teal?  

And OP, you are responsible for this...


----------



## Deltaflyer (19 April 2016)

Bernster said:



			These are my fav colours!  Would love to see the turquoise in real life looks lush, but quite similar to the teal?  

And OP, you are responsible for this...





Click to expand...

I love it  I have those boots too - as soon as I saw them I couldn't resist LOL

The turquoise is truly scrummy in RL Definitely my favourite Le Miuex colour so far     I now NEED the dressage pad and the bandages, and the ears........


----------



## LibbyL (19 April 2016)

I have just bought turquoise....oops


----------



## Deltaflyer (19 April 2016)

LibbyL said:



			I have just bought turquoise....oops
		
Click to expand...

We so need a 'like' button


----------



## LibbyL (19 April 2016)

Will post a picture when I get it and when hairy pony looks abit more acceptable! Love my benetton blue so I'm sure it will live up to expectations!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 April 2016)

Can I join back in as my new very lovely Eskadron Taupe set came today and I love it! Bought the elegance pad and it's as nice as my Lemieux ones .


----------



## Deltaflyer (19 April 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Can I join back in as my new very lovely Eskadron Taupe set came today and I love it! Bought the elegance pad and it's as nice as my Lemieux ones . 












Click to expand...

Looks really great


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 April 2016)

Thanks please ignore my daft pose in the first pic  mum lied when I asked if I looked sensible . 

Still want all the lemuix pads mind...


----------



## MuddyMonster (19 April 2016)

I love your breeches AlexHyde! What make are they? 

Obviously the matchy-matchy looks great too


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 April 2016)

They were a bargain from my local feed store, second hand robinsons requisite ones for £8.50! Not sure if you can get them new...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 April 2016)

Lovely AlexHyde   I have some eskadron too, last years platinum collection cream with a sparkle stripe and ebony with sparkles in the diamonds. Also v nice  

Today I have decided I want the mustard and fuscia lemeuix


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 April 2016)

Ooo yours sound very nice . 

I want mustard, teal and plum, I have the raspberry so figured it may be a little too close to fushia but maybe not?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 April 2016)

Plum and raspberry are very different so am guessing fuscia will be different again 

Maybe u should get it to do a nice compare picture


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 April 2016)

Very good points I think this is the only logical course of action, though my mum is despairing at the lack of space in the tack room . 
x x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 April 2016)

Simple solution......get a bigger tack room


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 April 2016)

We do have three tack rooms  with the three ponies... I fear we may have an issue when we have to move yards


----------



## Deltaflyer (19 April 2016)

I am seriously wondering if I could be cruel enough to my gelding to get the Fuschia !!!! LOL


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 April 2016)

Yes, I plan on getting it for my little black gelding when  he's in work,  including ears  he will look beautiful


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 April 2016)

Definitely Deltaflyer, all the best men wear pick . Plus against black it would look fab!


----------



## Deltaflyer (20 April 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Definitely Deltaflyer, all the best men wear pick . Plus against black it would look fab!
		
Click to expand...

LIKE


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 April 2016)

Love Topaz in pink, this is our scapa set, though she is a girl so I can use pink as much as I want


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 April 2016)

Ooo pretty


----------



## vam (20 April 2016)

I am currently sat on my hands so I don't order the new Eskadron navy and grey Next Gen sets of saddle cloths and ears. I've only just got the 3 other sets I ordered at the beginning of the year from the classic collection :redface3: 
I have so many other things I need to pay for and threads like these are not helping! I have been quietly eyeing up the peacock and teal sets and they do look really good in the pics.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 April 2016)

So who do we think wore the lovely taupe better? 

Skylla






or Topaz...






I've decided to hold off on buying more matchy until Badminton, as there will surely be lots of matchy sales to be had there!


----------



## Deltaflyer (21 April 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			So who do we think wore the lovely taupe better? 

Skylla






or Topaz...






I've decided to hold off on buying more matchy until Badminton, as there will surely be lots of matchy sales to be had there!
		
Click to expand...

I actually prefer it on Topaz. I'd love see how Skylla would look in Aqua or a pale mint green - love your horses names by the way.


----------



## Deltaflyer (21 April 2016)

Oops Computer glitched causing a double post !


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 April 2016)

Oo the controversy  we preferred it on Skylla . 

Topaz and Doodle came to us with their stable names, but my dad picked Skylla, it was one of the eight immortal horses used to pull poseidon's carriage, so thought it apt with her breeding .

I do like Skylla in our ice set, not the best picture mind!


----------



## nikkimariet (21 April 2016)

LibbyL said:



			I like Fur Feather Meds but Equissentials seem to only have dressage cut and I need GP 

Click to expand...

Have you tried asking them to order in? Believe they have an offer on at the moment so you might get a nice bargain 

Can confirm the Lemieux turquoise and fuchsia are AMAZING! Can't wait for blueberry!


----------



## Deltaflyer (21 April 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Oo the controversy  we preferred it on Skylla . 

Topaz and Doodle came to us with their stable names, but my dad picked Skylla, it was one of the eight immortal horses used to pull poseidon's carriage, so thought it apt with her breeding .

I do like Skylla in our ice set, not the best picture mind!





Click to expand...

Liking that Ice set on her very much. I have an Ice set for Samuel plus a matching 'bling' brow band. Must dress him up in it a post a pic over the weekend


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 April 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Liking that Ice set on her very much. I have an Ice set for Samuel plus a matching 'bling' brow band. Must dress him up in it a post a pic over the weekend 

Click to expand...

Oo yes pictures please , I feel this thread will be a great for sharing the matchy'ness my friends just tut at me and roll their eyes .


----------



## LibbyL (22 April 2016)

Turquoise has just arrived...
It is the most beautiful colour and is also so so so soft!! Cannot wait for pony to stop moulting so I can show it off!!!


----------



## Deltaflyer (22 April 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Turquoise has just arrived...
It is the most beautiful colour and is also so so so soft!! Cannot wait for pony to stop moulting so I can show it off!!!
		
Click to expand...


**LIKE**

Those evil people from Horse Health have just sent an e-mail with offers on Acavello gels. I really can't buy anything more until next payday


----------



## Bernster (22 April 2016)

Topaz in the taupe, skylla in the ice. That's my vote!  I've got teal and can't wait to try it on. Can't gauge what the turquoise looks like in real life, and if it has any boots to match, but think it would be too similar to the teal anyway. Plus having only gotten into matchy lately I have 5 sets already, only 2 have been on a horse. And I've ordered another set!


----------



## Deltaflyer (22 April 2016)

Bernster said:



			Topaz in the taupe, skylla in the ice. That's my vote!  I've got teal and can't wait to try it on. Can't gauge what the turquoise looks like in real life, and if it has any boots to match, but think it would be too similar to the teal anyway. Plus having only gotten into matchy lately I have 5 sets already, only 2 have been on a horse. And I've ordered another set!
		
Click to expand...

The turquoise is lighter and slightly greener than the teal. I have both and there's a definite difference. Might use my turquoise for the SJ section of the Combined Training I'm doing tomorrow, or maybe the blueberry, or perhaps the peacock......so many choices LOL

Sadly not seen any boots to match the turquoise but they do bandages


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 April 2016)

Well DF what did you go for?  Any pics? 

Gingerface is now back in work (hurrah) and has so far sported her plum and peacock sets. Next adventure will be the teal  am currently really resisting getting the burnt copper, think it will look lovely on GF Jr as she is bay


----------



## Deltaflyer (24 April 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Well DF what did you go for?  Any pics? 

Gingerface is now back in work (hurrah) and has so far sported her plum and peacock sets. Next adventure will be the teal  am currently really resisting getting the burnt copper, think it will look lovely on GF Jr as she is bay 

Click to expand...


In the end I went for burgundy as I have some burgundy woof boots - sadly, no pics, there wasn't a photographer there and my friend had to leave early to get one of her passengers home in time for a family lunch 

I must set up some modelling shots with Sam on the next day we have when it's not raining or cold.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 April 2016)

Ooo curve ball with the burgandy!


----------



## Deltaflyer (24 April 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ooo curve ball with the burgandy!
		
Click to expand...

I know. I was so going with the Turquoise until I realised I needed brushing boots all round and didn't have a set of four that would work with the Turquoise. I usually just put fronts on Sam but he hit the back rail of an oxer really hard a couple of weeks ago when he decided to take a stride out and I think he felt it a bit too much and lost his confidence slightly so I thought I'd protect his back legs yesterday just in case.


----------



## LibbyL (25 April 2016)

Anyone go for the matching fly veils?
Very tempted with turquoise and benetton blue ones but don't think I can justify the price


----------



## Deltaflyer (25 April 2016)

I have got the Denim to go with my Denim Saddle cloth and bandages. I THINK I might have the Eskadron Ice too, I know I've got the dressage pad and bandages, can't  remember if I went for the fly veil or not! 

I can actually justify fly veils as Samuel does shake his head a bit when it's very bright sunshine or, of course the horseflies are about (we have a dreadful horsefly problem around the area where I keep him).


----------



## Annagain (25 April 2016)

You lot are very naughty. I have long been very much in the brown numnah to match the saddle only camp and you're making me question my faith 

Although I never put bandages (or even boots) on mine unless I'm jumping so matchy matchy would just be brightly coloured numnah instead. I love the peacock green.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 April 2016)

Come to the matchy side my pretty...... 

I haven't got any lemeuix ears yet but will be getting the Peacock and Teal. This is because my little boy has sweetitch and even gets inside his ears nipped so its to protect them  

I have some eskadron ears which I love


----------



## Deltaflyer (25 April 2016)

annagain said:



			You lot are very naughty. I have long been very much in the brown numnah to match the saddle only camp and you're making me question my faith 

Although I never put bandages (or even boots) on mine unless I'm jumping so matchy matchy would just be brightly coloured numnah instead. I love the peacock green.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the dark side **BWAHHAHHHH!!**


----------



## LibbyL (25 April 2016)

annagain said:



			You lot are very naughty. I have long been very much in the brown numnah to match the saddle only camp and you're making me question my faith 

Although I never put bandages (or even boots) on mine unless I'm jumping so matchy matchy would just be brightly coloured numnah instead. I love the peacock green.
		
Click to expand...


I only wear a saddlecloth...getting sucked into the fly veils now!! Anybody have a medium benetton or turquoise they want to sell for less than £20 pretty please?
It is so worth it, quality is beautiful


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 April 2016)

Not got sucked in to the veils yet, but there is always time for that . 

Wore our gold set tonight, yay or neigh?


----------



## Bernster (25 April 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Not got sucked in to the veils yet, but there is always time for that . 

Wore our gold set tonight, yay or neigh?






Click to expand...

Haha bling!  Towie horse &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 April 2016)

well she was born in Essex


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 April 2016)

Spangle browband too  I have a lovely gold one but would love a blue one to match the teal/peacock and a purple one too.  I have a lovely pink one that my SS got me that my baby boy is having.......probably should get him the fuscia to match yes? :wink3:


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 April 2016)

I've contained myself with a browband per horse  Doodles is a goldy type colour, Topazs purple with pearls and Skyllas is just clear/silver. 

Would like some more coloured ones though .


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 April 2016)

I have 5 horses,  4 with same head size so can go for browband for each too


----------



## Deltaflyer (25 April 2016)

Browbands, another weakness of mine LOL

I have a lovely sparkly aqua one which goes with all my teal and turquoisey stuff. A sparkly black rhinestone one and the gorgeous thin clear crystal one that came with my beautiful rolled leather Shockemohle bridle OH bought me for my birthday last year. Oh and one with a discreet row of multi coloured stones for when we're feeling like some extra colour. We also have a caldene browband that had sort of a black and slivery square design on it that really looks smart.


----------



## Bernster (25 April 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Browbands, another weakness of mine LOL

I have a lovely sparkly aqua one which goes with all my teal and turquoisey stuff. A sparkly black rhinestone one and the gorgeous thin clear crystal one that came with my beautiful rolled leather Shockemohle bridle OH bought me for my birthday last year. Oh and one with a discreet row of multi coloured stones for when we're feeling like some extra colour. We also have a caldene browband that had sort of a black and slivery square design on it that really looks smart.
		
Click to expand...

Cough, would you mind posting pics and where you got them?  I confess, I only have one slightly tatty clear browband. Shocking huh.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 April 2016)

Equiture are v good for spangle browband


----------



## Deltaflyer (25 April 2016)

Bernster said:



			Cough, would you mind posting pics and where you got them?  I confess, I only have one slightly tatty clear browband. Shocking huh.
		
Click to expand...

I will take some pics tomorrow as I get off work early  

The Caldene one and the multi coloured one I got from Amazon. The other two were from a local tack shop last year. Pretty certain I haven't got any pics already that show any of them in much detail

Oh, I found this...Caldene browband






And just for good measure - Sam and me in our Teal getup


----------



## Bernster (25 April 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Equiture are v good for spangle browband 

Click to expand...

Thx. Have seen them posting on FB. They look nice but have been wary as it's hard to judge from an Internet pic if they are nice quality.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 April 2016)

If this works it's gingerfaces equiture brow band (and eskadron platinum fly veil)....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4cahbzngs1cry7/2015-08-12 18.16.46.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Deltaflyer (25 April 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			If this works it's gingerfaces equiture brow band (and eskadron platinum fly veil)....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4cahbzngs1cry7/2015-08-12 18.16.46.jpg?dl=0

Click to expand...

Oooo, I love that fly veil, looks great with the browband too.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 April 2016)

Is pretty innit  She has the matching champagne saddle cloth and badges to


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 April 2016)

I have one Equiture and two Pearly Ponies browbands, personally prefer the quality of the Pearly ponies ones. 

ElleSkywalker that looks lovely.


----------



## Bernster (26 April 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Is pretty innit  She has the matching champagne saddle cloth and badges to 

Click to expand...

I'm blinded ! &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Bernster (26 April 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			I will take some pics tomorrow as I get off work early  

The Caldene one and the multi coloured one I got from Amazon. The other two were from a local tack shop last year. Pretty certain I haven't got any pics already that show any of them in much detail

Oh, I found this...Caldene browband






And just for good measure - Sam and me in our Teal getup 





Click to expand...

Yay, nice to see it on a grey too!  Will take a pic when I get round to trying mine on.


----------



## LibbyL (1 May 2016)

Has anybody found any matchy sites with May bank holiday sales on? please please pleasssse tell me if you have!!!


----------



## Deltaflyer (1 May 2016)

Grrrr, still waiting for my pics from yesterday so I can show off Sam in his turquoise. Will post as soon as they come through.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 May 2016)

*taps fingers*


----------



## Fjord (1 May 2016)

You lot are a bad influence! We don't wear boots or fly veils so I had to coordinate instead.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 May 2016)

Awesome fjord


----------



## Deltaflyer (1 May 2016)

Fjord said:



			You lot are a bad influence! We don't wear boots or fly veils so I had to coordinate instead.








Click to expand...

Love the way you're both working that lovely lime green and what a cracking Fjord


----------



## Deltaflyer (2 May 2016)

Hooray Picture arrived 

Sam rocking the turquoise


----------



## dominobrown (2 May 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Not got sucked in to the veils yet, but there is always time for that . 

Wore our gold set tonight, yay or neigh?






Click to expand...

Where is your bridle from? Looking a patent cavesson snaffle dressage bridle without a flash... arrrghhh!


----------



## LibbyL (2 May 2016)

Oh my goodness that looks amazing!!!
Has made me so excited to be able to put mine on!




Deltaflyer said:



			Hooray Picture arrived 

Sam rocking the turquoise 






Click to expand...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 May 2016)

Love the turquoise Deltaflyer!



dominobrown said:



			Where is your bridle from? Looking a patent cavesson snaffle dressage bridle without a flash... arrrghhh!
		
Click to expand...

It is a Wolds Exclusive Bling one with a pearly ponies browband. They do nice shaped nosebands too, but this is an older style one.


----------



## Deltaflyer (2 May 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Oh my goodness that looks amazing!!!
Has made me so excited to be able to put mine on!
		
Click to expand...

It was so handy that I happened to have a perfectly matching top already in my wardrobe  

We NEEEED pics of more of you guys modelling your Le Mieux/Eskadron/etc.. I have to find an excuse to premier the blueberry next.


----------



## LibbyL (2 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			It was so handy that I happened to have a perfectly matching top already in my wardrobe  

We NEEEED pics of more of you guys modelling your Le Mieux/Eskadron/etc.. I have to find an excuse to premier the blueberry next.
		
Click to expand...

That is handy! My xc colours are navy with silver and blue (like the stars on your silk) so was wondering whether the turquoise would match or be too greeny. But yours looks so good! (Teal would probably be a perfect match for me but only got pony until end of the summer so can't be buying too much matchy! 2 is enough considering we only really hack and do pony club!) 
Will get pictures as soon as she has stopped moulting!


----------



## Fjord (2 May 2016)

Oh Deltaflyer, the turquoise is fantastic! What a gorgeous colour.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 May 2016)

Turquoise looks.AWESOME    xx


----------



## whiteroom (2 May 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Me too. I like having lots of matchy stuff, but he rarely wears it at the minute, so I cant justify new prices, but second hand bargains can always be justified :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I have lots of matchy matchy...... brown and brown oh and  slightly lighter brown!


----------



## Araboo27 (2 May 2016)

Ok, so I'm new to matchy matchy...what would people suggest for this little monster? She only arrived 5 hours ago, eek, so haven't got great pics I'm afraid. 

Eta. Ignore the too small headcollar, totally misjudged the size! &#128514;

She's also unbacked, I'm just on a new pony high wanting to buy her lots of goodies!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 May 2016)

What a sweetie, she could just about carry off anything  I'd start with some blues though or plum


----------



## Deltaflyer (2 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			What a sweetie, she could just about carry off anything  I'd start with some blues though or plum 

Click to expand...

She does look really sweet. I totally agree on the plum or that lovely Le Mieux berry colour.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 May 2016)

Also DF as it's payday again......can we expect more matchy excitement?


----------



## Araboo27 (2 May 2016)

I was thinking plum or berry! Maybe even the mustard. I really love all the blue shades but I'll go for the girly colours first &#128521;


----------



## Deltaflyer (2 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Also DF as it's payday again......can we expect more matchy excitement? 

Click to expand...

Next week - I was seriously considering the Burnt Copper but it's out of stock  I think the Benetton Blue might look rather gorgeous on Samuel. Plus, I was thinking, they really need to add a nice Jade Green to their collection


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 May 2016)

There is a lovely minty green shiny eskadron set out for this summer....... ..just sayin. :wink3:


----------



## Deltaflyer (6 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Also DF as it's payday again......can we expect more matchy excitement? 

Click to expand...

Okay, I weakened and have ordered a Burnt Copper dressage pad.......AND.......a set of turquoise tendon and fetlock boots **looks sheepish**


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2016)

*does excited dance*


----------



## ElleSkywalker (12 May 2016)

Okay matchy fans, disaster.... turns out my babies are too little for the large saddle cloths, which means........more shopping!!!

Shame there isn't such a good choice in small/med tho :rolleyes3:


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 May 2016)

Aww bless their little selves, but does this mean there is matchy on the offing *antenna twitches* .


----------



## ElleSkywalker (12 May 2016)

There is..... but sadly the choice on mini matchy is not so good  prize for anyone who finds mini matchy in cool colours


----------



## Deltaflyer (12 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Okay matchy fans, disaster.... turns out my babies are too little for the large saddle cloths, which means........more shopping!!!

Shame there isn't such a good choice in small/med tho :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that's a shame. Wonder why they don't offer the same colour choices in small and large. 

My Burnt Copper dressage saddle pad arrived today and the turquoise tendon/fetlock boot set.

Also......The Le Mieux Blueberry got premiered at Bury Farm last Sunday


----------



## WelshD (12 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			There is..... but sadly the choice on mini matchy is not so good  prize for anyone who finds mini matchy in cool colours 

Click to expand...

my small ponies have Horze, Hy Speed and Equitheme saddle cloths and also Le Mieux pillow pads (they are smaller than their normal saddle cloths) the Horze ones come in some good colours

These look ok though:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cottage-C...hash=item25bab0aeed:m:mxOTFOWZjOLr7GXed8IgCXQ

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Shire...hash=item463f1ae3f6:m:mbqSsGau4QjqLPaMpU2Ah6Q


----------



## ElleSkywalker (12 May 2016)

Ooooo pretty DF 

*tootles off to look at WelshD's findings......*


----------



## Deltaflyer (12 May 2016)

These come in a good range of colours and in pony size..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Horse-Ridi...9497&sr=1-17&keywords=saddle+pads+and+numnahs


----------



## AceAmara (13 May 2016)

well I dont know whats wrong with me....  having posted recently about the number of saddle cloths I owned I then had a massive clear out at a tack sale. I have since bought a couple of new Le Mieux pads...  but somewhere along the line something has gone wrong, I bought white, black, and grey ! Im not sure why but my lust for bright colours seems to have gone ?! I was lusting after the Teal, like, forever!!  Im even thinking of toning down my XC colours to a plain white pad and just a coloured silk and top. I love the Le Mieux tweed colours, shame they only come in dressage cut.


----------



## LibbyL (13 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Okay, I weakened and have ordered a Burnt Copper dressage pad.......AND.......a set of turquoise tendon and fetlock boots **looks sheepish**
		
Click to expand...

Don't suppose they are cob size? Friend can't find any turquoise cob ones and she is desperate! If they are would you mind me asing what make? Makes me thankful I stick to boring black on her legs!


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 May 2016)

I use the Le Mieux large dressage and CC on my 15.1 connie x. He's very compact and has a 17" saddle and they fit fine. In fact, the M (cob) would be a bit on the small side.


----------



## Bernster (13 May 2016)

AceAmara said:



			well I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s wrong with me....  having posted recently about the number of saddle cloths I owned I then had a massive clear out at a tack sale. I have since bought a couple of new Le Mieux pads...  but somewhere along the line something has gone wrong, I bought white, black, and grey ! I&#8217;m not sure why but my lust for bright colours seems to have gone ?! I was lusting after the Teal, like, forever!!  I&#8217;m even thinking of toning down my XC colours to a plain white pad and just a coloured silk and top. I love the Le Mieux tweed colours, shame they only come in dressage cut.
		
Click to expand...

You may be ill, get yourself to a doc immediately &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## LibbyL (13 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			I use the Le Mieux large dressage and CC on my 15.1 connie x. He's very compact and has a 17" saddle and they fit fine. In fact, the M (cob) would be a bit on the small side.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I mean the boots 
I manage an L GP on my 14.1hh too, love that they fit because not all colours come in M


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 May 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Sorry I mean the boots 
I manage an L GP on my 14.1hh too, love that they fit because not all colours come in M
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, right. Yes, I use the M on my boy but I agree they would be way too big for a 14 handers little legs. The set of boots I got are the Norton

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00UYK8FB2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2016)

I saw some woof wear boots today with teal coloured tabs LibbyL  

Heart skipped a beat or twelve earlier when I spotted a burnt orange saddle cloth, in medium......but is was a dressage pad. Gah. Babies a long way off dressage. 

Deltaflyer they have really short backs so only take 16 1/2 saddles so the large is way to long. It's ok on gingerface who is 1.5" bigger than babies and takes a 17" saddle. Damn midget ponies :mad3:


----------



## Feival (13 May 2016)

I've got Benneton Blue and Mustard, I want peacock green and Burnt orange next. Winnie wears large because she built like a hippo!


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I saw some woof wear boots today with teal coloured tabs LibbyL  

Heart skipped a beat or twelve earlier when I spotted a burnt orange saddle cloth, in medium......but is was a dressage pad. Gah. Babies a long way off dressage. 

Deltaflyer they have really short backs so only take 16 1/2 saddles so the large is way to long. It's ok on gingerface who is 1.5" bigger than babies and takes a 17" saddle. Damn midget ponies :mad3:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if you guys with midget ponies all lobby Le Mieux they'll do something. I seem to recall when they brought out the Teal it was only originally available in Dressage. I emailed them and discovered that they had received so many requests to produce CC in Teal that they did so. 

Certainly can't lose anything by trying 

I just looked on the Horse Health site and they do the ProSport Suede GP Squares in Small/Medium and the turquoise is currently in stock !


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2016)

Good point DF, I was talking to the guy and Burghley wingeing that they needed to bring out teal ears and he said the same, had so many requests that they were bringing them out  

Midget Matchy Lovers Unite!


----------



## LibbyL (13 May 2016)

Thank you both!

Just got turquoise fly veil and think it might be too small on my pony  shes only 14.1hh so assumed medium would be okay but not sure! Will take a picture tomorrow


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Good point DF, I was talking to the guy and Burghley wingeing that they needed to bring out teal ears and he said the same, had so many requests that they were bringing them out  

Midget Matchy Lovers Unite!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddle...gp-squares/prosport-suede-gp-square-turquoise


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2016)

Yep, I have have the choice of turquoise and fuchsia. I got over excited last night and put a full set of both plus teal and peacock ears in basket on horse health website.......they came to nearly 200 quid so I bottled it! Am so ashamed


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Yep, I have have the choice of turquoise and fuchsia. I got over excited last night and put a full set of both plus teal and peacock ears in basket on horse health website.......they came to nearly 200 quid so I bottled it! Am so ashamed 

Click to expand...

I am sorely tempted to get the berry, it will look so pretty on my pretty bog pony


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2016)

Ooooo yes it would!


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ooooo yes it would! 

Click to expand...

But..... I also need ears to match what I already have too - too many choices and too little money LOL

So, are you going Fuschia or Turquoise this time round then ?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2016)

Am tempted by both but also need the ears too for teal and peacock hence the 200 price tag. Might be a long haul purchases over a few months 

Both babies being backed at the min and the girl is bay so the turquoise would look best on her meaning the little boy would have the fushcia  when I tried the plum and peacock on them both suited both however


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2016)

Pictures so u can help.with could decision 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1j23q216udn1mrn/11817208_10155848556680316_6986940661638177801_n.jpg?dl=0 

One the bay on the left not the shetland (who is mine too, boy we were popular in the show ring that day )

https://www.dropbox.com/s/06kd907t7bhc1g0/2015-08-16 10.06.50.jpg?dl=0 

Little boy


----------



## Deltaflyer (14 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Pictures so u can help.with could decision 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1j23q216udn1mrn/11817208_10155848556680316_6986940661638177801_n.jpg?dl=0 

One the bay on the left not the shetland (who is mine too, boy we were popular in the show ring that day )

https://www.dropbox.com/s/06kd907t7bhc1g0/2015-08-16 10.06.50.jpg?dl=0 

Little boy 

Click to expand...

OOoh, lovely ponies  

The black should look great in any colour except brown. The bay, well, I'm pants at picking colours for bays. I used to have a dark bay mare and she looked nice in burgundy (mind you, there just wasn't the choice back in those days). TBH, on the bay I rather think the Esky mango would look very nice.

http://www.dressagedeluxe.co.uk/Shop.asp?viewmode=vp&pid=3624

They do ears and bandages to match.


----------



## rachk89 (14 May 2016)

I think a forest green looks gorgeous on bays. Saw a bay once with this colour on and he looked so handsome.  

http://www.beecrafty.net/images/_lib/a4-card-forest-green-240gsm-10-pk-6003688-0-1420389627000.jpg


----------



## LibbyL (14 May 2016)

Gutted turquoise ears are definitely too small on my 14.1hh, literally can't believe she would be a large so think I will have to give up on the matching fly veils 

Anybody want a turquoise medium fly veil?!


----------



## AceAmara (14 May 2016)

I&#8217;ll buck the trend and say brown and grey actually look really good on a black horse


----------



## adsthelad (14 May 2016)

Just found this thread after ordering two CC Le Mieux saddlecloths for my boy, as my super-forward custom jumping saddle should be here soon! I bought him Benetton Blue and Mustard, so excited for them to arrive. He's going to look very smart  
All I want to do is buy more, I am not exaggerating when I say I want ALL of the colours. I think my next purchases might be the Berry and also a Beige...but then the Teal/turquoise colours are lovely...! I know where all of my money is going to go from now on


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Gutted turquoise ears are definitely too small on my 14.1hh, literally can't believe she would be a large so think I will have to give up on the matching fly veils 

Anybody want a turquoise medium fly veil?!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, I have some peacock large ears to try on this eve before I decide what size ears babies need.  

I *might*  have accidentally bought the fushcia and turquoise in pony today at Chatsworth......... babies first matchy  

DF I love that mango


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2016)

rachk89 said:



			I think a forest green looks gorgeous on bays. Saw a bay once with this colour on and he looked so handsome.  

http://www.beecrafty.net/images/_lib/a4-card-forest-green-240gsm-10-pk-6003688-0-1420389627000.jpg

Click to expand...

Gingerface used to have all her stuff in forest or British Racing green.  She is a full ginge and looked awesome in it  



AceAmara said:



			I&#8217;ll buck the trend and say brown and grey actually look really good on a black horse 

Click to expand...

Grey might be nice on him, I say he's black but he's genetically smokey black which sadly is less exotic than it sounds and just means he looks a bit faded in places. He has a cute grey snozzle tho  



adsthelad said:



			Just found this thread after ordering two CC Le Mieux saddlecloths for my boy, as my super-forward custom jumping saddle should be here soon! I bought him Benetton Blue and Mustard, so excited for them to arrive. He's going to look very smart  
All I want to do is buy more, I am not exaggerating when I say I want ALL of the colours. I think my next purchases might be the Berry and also a Beige...but then the Teal/turquoise colours are lovely...! I know where all of my money is going to go from now on 

Click to expand...

Welcome to the matchy side *snister laugh* next stop sparkle browband town


----------



## adsthelad (14 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Welcome to the matchy side *snister laugh* next stop sparkle browband town  

Click to expand...

My new bridle has a blingy browband    

I feel like it's now a slippery slope, before you know it I'll have all of the Le Mieux saddlepads and all of the work/support boots to match (because I can't, for the life of me, do bandages!)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2016)

adsthelad said:



			My new bridle has a blingy browband    

I feel like it's now a slippery slope, before you know it I'll have all of the Le Mieux saddlepads and all of the work/support boots to match (because I can't, for the life of me, do bandages!)
		
Click to expand...

It's a very slippery slope. When u start looking at the lemieux catalogue going, 'got it, got it, got it, got it, NEED IT NOW OMG MUST HAVE IT MUST HAVE IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!' You'll be at about the level of the rest of us in this thread


----------



## rosiesowner (14 May 2016)

I feel like I am very late to this thread... but I am considering venturing into the world of matchy matchy for schooling at home  (Out at competitions I like to be very boring with my tweed!!)

Trouble is, I can't decide what colour would look best on her... I don't want to be stuck in brown like I am at the moment, but at the same time I don't want to drown her in a colour that takes away from seeing her... 

Oh, it's a hard life being fussy  If anyone has any ideas let me know!! 

Pics for reference (sorry if they're huge, i don't know how to make them smaller!):


----------



## adsthelad (14 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			It's a very slippery slope. When u start looking at the lemieux catalogue going, 'got it, got it, got it, got it, NEED IT NOW OMG MUST HAVE IT MUST HAVE IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!' You'll be at about the level of the rest of us in this thread 

Click to expand...

This is a slope I'm very willing to go down! I'm going to become a true example of 'all the gear, no idea'  

rosiesowner: greys are lovely, they go with just about any colour. go nuts.


----------



## Deltaflyer (14 May 2016)

rosiesowner said:



			I feel like I am very late to this thread... but I am considering venturing into the world of matchy matchy for schooling at home  (Out at competitions I like to be very boring with my tweed!!)

Trouble is, I can't decide what colour would look best on her... I don't want to be stuck in brown like I am at the moment, but at the same time I don't want to drown her in a colour that takes away from seeing her... 

Oh, it's a hard life being fussy  If anyone has any ideas let me know!! 

Pics for reference (sorry if they're huge, i don't know how to make them smaller!):












Click to expand...

Oooo, a grey, what a lovely girlie and that means you can get away with virtually any colours you want     Turquoise, Teal and Blueberry are my faves on my little grey (and white) chap. I'm toying with Berry too.


----------



## Pie's mum (14 May 2016)

I am slightly late to this thread but.... A new jumping saddle is potentially going to mean my saddlecloths no longer fit due to all being straight cut!! What a disaster I am going to have to go shopping!! Pie already has a blue bling browand which matches all his existing saddlecloths. It's going to have to be Lemieux Benetton blue though as he is blue and white!


----------



## Deltaflyer (14 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Possibly, I have some peacock large ears to try on this eve before I decide what size ears babies need.  

I *might*  have accidentally bought the fushcia and turquoise in pony today at Chatsworth......... babies first matchy  

DF I love that mango 

Click to expand...

You *might* have to accidentally post some pics of the babies in their new matchy 

So, tomorrow, hunter trials. Advice needed please.....Turquoise or Teal? My XC Country colours are a black base with turquoise and silver stars on the sleeves and hat silk. Either should go okay. I'm leaning towards the teal as the stars are nearer to that than the turq.

Elle, the mago would also work on both your ponies. If I had a non-grey I'd definitely consider it


----------



## adsthelad (14 May 2016)

Pie's mum said:



			What a disaster I am going to have to go shopping!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh......no......that's such a shame lol  That was my excuse for buying new saddlecloths, my new saddle is going to be too forward for my GP pads! 



Deltaflyer said:



			So, tomorrow, hunter trials. Advice needed please.....Turquoise or Teal? My XC Country colours are a black base with turquoise and silver stars on the sleeves and hat silk. Either should go okay. I'm leaning towards the teal as the stars are nearer to that than the turq.
		
Click to expand...

Go for the turquoise if it matches the stars better


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2016)

DF, second turquoise  yes in think the mango will suit the others too. I also really like the minty green one......


Rosiesmum any colour you like! As she's a mare maybe go for the berry type colours and DF's Sam can be her matchy boyfriend in his blues 

Piesmum or the blueberry depending on the colours in your browband?

So the large ears fitted baby boy so serious ear shopping coming up  I'll get pics when they are all kitted out  be warned they are both fat chubbers at the min which might somewhat ruin the picture


----------



## Deltaflyer (14 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			DF, second turquoise  yes in think the mango will suit the others too. I also really like the minty green one......


Rosiesmum any colour you like! As she's a mare maybe go for the berry type colours and DF's Sam can be her matchy boyfriend in his blues 

Piesmum or the blueberry depending on the colours in your browband?

So the large ears fitted baby boy so serious ear shopping coming up  I'll get pics when they are all kitted out  be warned they are both fat chubbers at the min which might somewhat ruin the picture 

Click to expand...

Oh dear, I've been eyeing up the Berry and the Benneton Blue ears a saddlepad sets on the website of evil (Horse Health)

Fat chubbers made me laugh. Up until about a week ago Sam was looking quite trim - until - DAH DAH DAH - the arrival of the weighbridge. He managed to balloon in the week beforehand and has ended up on a condition score of 4 (fat, same as last year) instead of the drop I'd hoped for  So, back on the diet and loads more work for him. Maybe I'll buy him the berry or bennetton set when he looses a few kilos as a reward LOL


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2016)

Sounds fair. Tell him fat ponies get no matchy  

Mine have been svelte as whippets all winter and then because the vet was coming on tues they decided to go full on bloaters


----------



## LibbyL (15 May 2016)

I really like fuchsia too but really don't need to buy any more saddlecloths!
Are there any good facebook groups for le mieux matchy? On the generic ones I am part of it all seems to be eskadron which I am not a huge fan of.


----------



## Deltaflyer (15 May 2016)

LibbyL said:



			I really like fuchsia too but really don't need to buy any more saddlecloths!
Are there any good facebook groups for le mieux matchy? On the generic ones I am part of it all seems to be eskadron which I am not a huge fan of.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should start one


----------



## Bernster (15 May 2016)

Are you in matchy matchy dressage swop shop? Typing that makes me realise what a silly name it is!  I've had some of my le mieux from sellers on there.


----------



## LibbyL (15 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Maybe we should start one 

Click to expand...

That is a good idea! Go for it! I don't have the discipline to be an admin!


----------



## LibbyL (15 May 2016)

Bernster said:



			Are you in matchy matchy dressage swop shop? Typing that makes me realise what a silly name it is!  I've had some of my le mieux from sellers on there.
		
Click to expand...

I am, unfortunately I need GP and Le Mieux seems to mainly be sold on if it is dressage or CC. Was just wondering whether I was missing any


----------



## adsthelad (15 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Maybe we should start one 

Click to expand...

I third this, it would also be a great way for people to show off their horses wearing all of their gear!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 May 2016)

HHO Matchy Addicts


----------



## JLD (15 May 2016)

Ok - I need help. My Pony is a slightly dirty pinky beige and white even when clean in summer. I believe the correct technical term is chestnut tobiano with sabino - he looks light strawberry roan and white but isn't. In winter he is a more traditional mid reddy orange and white. Has anyone any ideas what exciting colours might work. Currently he has Brown. ( oh and purple and baby blue thanks to my 6 yr old - they really really don't work !)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 May 2016)

Burnt orange or mustard? Or any of the lemieux blues


----------



## Deltaflyer (15 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Burnt orange or mustard? Or any of the lemieux blues 

Click to expand...

Burnt Orange definitely - We have a chestnut and white skewbald cob at my yard and he looks awesome in his orange pad.


----------



## JLD (15 May 2016)

Oo... loving the burnt orange idea as long as it doesn't clash when he goes pink  ! Blue just doesn't seem to do it for him which is a pity as I love them. Maybe I should just keep him in Brown and buy another pony that goes with more colours !!!


----------



## LibbyL (15 May 2016)

Come on, where's the facebook page?


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 May 2016)

JLD said:



			Oo... loving the burnt orange idea as long as it doesn't clash when he goes pink  ! Blue just doesn't seem to do it for him which is a pity as I love them. Maybe I should just keep him in Brown and buy another pony that goes with more colours !!!
		
Click to expand...

In that case - My old Bay Roan who was very pink used to look good in burgundy. If I still had him I'd definitely go for the berry. Maybe the burnt orange for when he;s more orange and the berry for when he's more pink


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2016)

The Peacock might work JLD as it's greeny blue colour? Or second DF's idea of the berry, or if you can find it, the plum  or the terracotta which is current but might be a little too similar to the Horses colour?


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 May 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Come on, where's the facebook page? 

Click to expand...


I try and set it up when I'm at home tonight.

I was thinking 'The Lemieux Colour consultation and showing off group'


----------



## Lammy (16 May 2016)

I need a Teal saddlepad in large but can only find the GP version when I want the pillow pad preferably. Might just have to suck it up and get the GP instead!

PS. where have people found those teal woof wear boots? I must have them!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			I try and set it up when I'm at home tonight.

I was thinking 'The Lemieux Colour consultation and showing off group' 

Click to expand...

Let's no limit our selves to just lemieux, a nice splash of eskadron goes down a treat too   what about the 'Matchy Consulation and Modeling Consortium'?





  &#128052;


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2016)

Lammy said:



			I need a Teal saddlepad in large but can only find the GP version when I want the pillow pad preferably. Might just have to suck it up and get the GP instead!

PS. where have people found those teal woof wear boots? I must have them!!
		
Click to expand...

My friend has just sold a teal pillow pad  have you tried eBay?  

http://www.equestrian.com/p/brushing-boots/woof-wear-club-brushing-boots/wb0003/ for the woof wear brushing boots. In person it's a similar colour to the teal or turquoise lemieux


----------



## LibbyL (16 May 2016)

Lammy said:



			I need a Teal saddlepad in large but can only find the GP version when I want the pillow pad preferably. Might just have to suck it up and get the GP instead!

PS. where have people found those teal woof wear boots? I must have them!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, they were on sale on horse health or somewhere for a really decent price the other week, had to convince myself not to buy one!

Woof wear boots:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOOF-WEAR...hash=item1a0b32f674:m:mfzjRcOwZ9Dwov4ect7ZpjA

or I expect the shires ones would match equally as well if you are on a budget (but who is actually disciplined enough to keep a matchy budget?!  )


----------



## Bernster (16 May 2016)

Lammy said:



			I need a Teal saddlepad in large but can only find the GP version when I want the pillow pad preferably. Might just have to suck it up and get the GP instead!

PS. where have people found those teal woof wear boots? I must have them!!
		
Click to expand...

I got mine from ingatestone saddlery but I did find a fair few via amazon and ebay.  Ariat Heat series do a lovely top that matches perfectly.  I am complete (the jump saddle cloth has also just arrived) !


----------



## Lammy (16 May 2016)

Thanks for the links guys!
I've emailed lemieux to see when they're likely to have them back in stock...in the meantime I've found some nice cheap polo tops for the summer which have a few good colours for matchy matchy stuff.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ZUON8Q/ref=twister_B0045TIVZI?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I blame this thread for my new matchy obsession! I don't use banadges on my welshie but pads, boots, fly veils and matching tops/jumpers I can really get into!  This FB group couldn't come any sooner, love the proposed name!


----------



## Bernster (16 May 2016)

Lammy said:



			Thanks for the links guys!
I've emailed lemieux to see when they're likely to have them back in stock...in the meantime I've found some nice cheap polo tops for the summer which have a few good colours for matchy matchy stuff.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ZUON8Q/ref=twister_B0045TIVZI?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I blame this thread for my new matchy obsession! I don't use banadges on my welshie but pads, boots, fly veils and matching tops/jumpers I can really get into!  This FB group couldn't come any sooner, love the proposed name!
		
Click to expand...

Great range of colours there!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2016)

Great find on the polo shirts Lammy


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2016)

Awesome pic Bernster


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 May 2016)

Bernster said:



			I got mine from ingatestone saddlery but I did find a fair few via amazon and ebay.  Ariat Heat series do a lovely top that matches perfectly.  I am complete (the jump saddle cloth has also just arrived) !






Click to expand...

Love it. I've got those boots too to go with my teal


----------



## LibbyL (16 May 2016)

I tape my woof wear brushing boots so I can have any colour, not quite as smart but I like it  Will try and insert pic  (please excuse grumpy face!!!) also this was before I decided I need Le Mieux in my life so excuse the lack of official matchy


----------



## Bernster (16 May 2016)

LibbyL said:



			I tape my woof wear brushing boots so I can have any colour, not quite as smart but I like it  Will try and insert pic  (please excuse grumpy face!!!) also this was before I decided I need Le Mieux in my life so excuse the lack of official matchy  








Click to expand...

Cheater!  Although actually it looks very smart.


----------



## LibbyL (16 May 2016)

Bernster said:



			Cheater!  Although actually it looks very smart.
		
Click to expand...

Haha  Thanks, I know but so easy to do and anything other than black seems to get sooo mucky! Barely ever go xc either due to limited facilities so hopefully that counts as an excuse


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Let's no limit our selves to just lemieux, a nice splash of eskadron goes down a treat too   what about the 'Matchy Consulation and Modeling Consortium'?
  &#128052;
		
Click to expand...

Okay, I can set up the group (I like your name suggestion so we can go with that) but I need at least one of you to PM me your facebook name so I can add you, then we can start inviting others


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 May 2016)

My Facebook name isn't too tricky it's 'Alex Hyde'


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 May 2016)

Sent you a friend request, then we can get the group up and running


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 May 2016)

Accepted and stupidly excited  one more day till payday!


----------



## LibbyL (16 May 2016)

What shall I search for to ask to be added?


----------



## Deltaflyer (16 May 2016)

LibbyL said:



			What shall I search for to ask to be added?

Click to expand...

Once I've got it set up I'll post a link 

Done

https://www.facebook.com/groups/235217570183038/


----------



## ShadowHunter (2 June 2016)

So i joined the club..

Our original white one that she came with






and the turquoise that arrived today. Think she looks rather smart!






You can tell she's really bothered by it all...


----------



## Bernster (2 June 2016)

Team Teal !!


----------



## adsthelad (2 June 2016)

Really suits her!


----------



## DragonSlayer (2 June 2016)

Lily's new red woof boots have come, one pair anyway! Got a Trec at the end of the month and decided with my pair to go red as we both had red hat silks! 

I've already got a red saddlecloth too, she hates fly veils though (ID X, she's only 15.2 but in an X-full bridle and has mahoosive lug-holes!) so won't be wearing one of those...

Will get a pic on from the Trec when we've done it.


----------



## Pocketr@cket (2 June 2016)

Can anyone tell me if Lemieux berry is an old colour as I really like it but can't seem to find it anywhere . I've managed to get mustard which was like gold dust and hoping to expand my collection.


----------



## Deltaflyer (2 June 2016)

I've just received my LeMieux berry cc saddle cloth and ears. 

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddle...prosport-suede-close-contact-berry-collection

Only seems to be available in CC though.


----------



## Deltaflyer (2 June 2016)

Gorgeous - the turquoise is definitely among my favourite  Looks great on your girlie


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 June 2016)

Team teal


----------



## HayleyUK (1 July 2016)

Pocketr@cket said:



			Can anyone tell me if Lemieux berry is an old colour as I really like it but can't seem to find it anywhere . I've managed to get mustard which was like gold dust and hoping to expand my collection.
		
Click to expand...

Its not an old colour  Quite a few places have it in at the moment xoxo


----------



## Bernster (1 July 2016)

We need a team chase or summink!


----------



## HayleyUK (1 July 2016)

Matchy team quest!!!


----------



## nikkimariet (1 July 2016)

Love a good saddlepad!!!!

Figgy in...

Lemieux Blueberry






Lemieux Fuschia






Lemieux Turquoise






Rider By Horse Latana






Rider By Horse Mint






Rider By Horse Chilli






Equestrian Stockholm Dusky Pink







Yes I have problems!!!


----------



## EBHouse (1 July 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			Love a good saddlepad!!!!

Figgy in...

Rider By Horse Mint





Click to expand...

Wow what a beautiful collection!! 

What is the bridle in this picture Nikki?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 July 2016)

Having for about a year resisted the urge to continue my saddle cloth buying addiction I went to hickstead last week, knowing exactly what would happen.

Added to my vast rug collection  (oh says that horse has more rugs than you do clothes!) He did actually need a new rug! 

I saw several lovely saddle cloths was trying to be sensible as have a holiday coming up but saddle cloth addiction had been deprived for a year. Caved and bought a Schokhmle  (sorry don't know how you spell it!!) Saddle cloth in navy with orange and white trim. No bling or logos as not keen on that will get to see what it looks like provided it's not raining at the weekend!


----------



## booandellie (1 July 2016)

nikkimariet your problem is Very serious! i would get help if i were you.... but i'm jealous of your super( and extensive) matchy matchy collection and figgi is lovely to boot!!


----------



## atropa (1 July 2016)

nikkimariet I've been eyeing up that ES Dusky Pink, very jealous!! Love the sparkly overreach boots too


----------



## HayleyUK (1 July 2016)

ES is aaaaamaaaazing!! I'm desperado for the navy!!


----------



## nikkimariet (1 July 2016)

EBHouse said:



			Wow what a beautiful collection!! 

What is the bridle in this picture Nikki?
		
Click to expand...

Stubben Freedom from Forelock and Load 



booandellie said:



			nikkimariet your problem is Very serious! i would get help if i were you.... but i'm jealous of your super( and extensive) matchy matchy collection and figgi is lovely to boot!!
		
Click to expand...

He is very cute!



atropa said:



			nikkimariet I've been eyeing up that ES Dusky Pink, very jealous!! Love the sparkly overreach boots too
		
Click to expand...

Oh it's such stunning quality, I love it! Replaced a few older sets with new Equestrian Stockholm stuff because the fit is just amazing!


----------



## HayleyUK (10 July 2016)

New pretties!!

Who else has been buying?


----------



## Deltaflyer (10 July 2016)

HayleyUK said:










New pretties!!

Who else has been buying?
		
Click to expand...

Lovely. 

I've had to curtail my buying for the moment as I've just moved yards and had to shell out on boring stuff like stable matting and loads of bales of shavings - BUT, livery is less that half of what I was paying at my old yard so that will leave me loadsamoney to spend when LM bring out their autumn range as I'm sure they will have some new awesome colours **fingers crossed**


----------



## nikkimariet (10 July 2016)

HayleyUK said:



			Who else has been buying?
		
Click to expand...

Me! Of course!!!!

Equestrian Stockholm Champagne, Lemieux Peacock and Equestrian Stockholm Midnight <3







The Champagne on Figgy...







Love it more than I thought I would, I'm not really a brown type of person but it's just gorgeously golden. And the fit is great, no slipping!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 July 2016)

do any of you dedicated shoppers know of any nice orange stuff? preferably a more tangerine/pale orange than a deeper or neon orange.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (10 July 2016)

Lemieux burnt orange or Esky Mango?


----------



## HayleyUK (11 July 2016)

Mango is more yellow, LM burnt orange is a gorgeous deep copper colour.

FairPlay do a tangerine, Lamicell do a blingy tangerine.

I think pale orange can look a bit washed out so the brands shy away from it and do the vibrant shades. Have a look at the Le Mieux  x


----------



## Compoboots (28 August 2016)

Don't know if anyone still follows this but have been spending most of the afternoon looking at matchy sets and the choice of colours is sortof overwhelming! 
Just bought a 4yo by Lux Z and we've just backed her, so obviously it's time to kit her out with tonnes of fab new stuff!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o31tcwvt57ibnf8/13895570_1033380023405724_1265730026623234576_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2dhkrhoxkjc0n7i/13902823_1033380020072391_7296294829328643347_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u0xvclt145tgevt/13938563_1033380110072382_2569875563752701256_n.jpg?dl=0


My last horse was a piebald and looked really good in red but I just don't think it suits her? I'm lost aha.
Very nearly bought the Horzehood black w/ lime piping and also the Le Mieux Blueberry sets but I just don't know!

Opinions? TIA


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 August 2016)

Blueberry would work or the old faithful.....teal :biggrin3:


----------



## Deltaflyer (28 August 2016)

Compoboots said:



			Don't know if anyone still follows this but have been spending most of the afternoon looking at matchy sets and the choice of colours is sortof overwhelming! 
Just bought a 4yo by Lux Z and we've just backed her, so obviously it's time to kit her out with tonnes of fab new stuff!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o31tcwvt57ibnf8/13895570_1033380023405724_1265730026623234576_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2dhkrhoxkjc0n7i/13902823_1033380020072391_7296294829328643347_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u0xvclt145tgevt/13938563_1033380110072382_2569875563752701256_n.jpg?dl=0


My last horse was a piebald and looked really good in red but I just don't think it suits her? I'm lost aha.
Very nearly bought the Horzehood black w/ lime piping and also the Le Mieux Blueberry sets but I just don't know!

Opinions? TIA 

Click to expand...

LM Blueberry is gorgeous, one of my absolute favourites. LM Teal is a colour that seems to look great on any colour horse. I think she'd look rather nice in their burnt orange as well.

Looks like she's going to be a lovely girl when she's all grown up 

I love that this thread keeps popping back up again. I'm waiting for LM to reissue the plum as they are apparently doing.


----------



## Compoboots (28 August 2016)

Thanks! Might just cash in and get the blueberry!  
Only discovered this thread today and all the pictures of the colours on diff coloured horses is really helpful!


----------



## Feival (28 August 2016)

Turquoise is next on my list. I have Burton Blue, Mustard, Blueberry and Grey.


----------



## HayleyUK (29 August 2016)

Equissentials Dressage have a few Le Mieux colours in the sale 

Have you guys seen the new Eskadron?


----------



## Chloe..x (29 August 2016)

How thick are the Le Mieux pads? I prefer pads that have a bit of padding


----------



## Deltaflyer (29 August 2016)

HayleyUK said:



			Equissentials Dressage have a few Le Mieux colours in the sale 

Have you guys seen the new Eskadron?
		
Click to expand...

Ooo, off to have a lookie


----------



## Lexi_ (29 August 2016)

Is this a good place to confess the failure of my first foray into matchy matchy?  

Fell in the love with the HKM Softice range and scoured ebay for hours for the best price on the milky aqua/silver saddlecloth and fly veil. What I didn't do was read the item description from the seller saying that HKM had got the colour wrong on that particular one so DON'T buy them if you want them to match.

Whoops.

On the plus side, the saddlecloth is ridiculously pretty so I've kept it and bought a white/silver fly veil to go with it instead and the ebay seller (annadressur/Horse Heaven) was very nice about my stupid mistake and is refunding me.


----------



## Deltaflyer (29 August 2016)

Chloe..x said:



			How thick are the Le Mieux pads? I prefer pads that have a bit of padding
		
Click to expand...

They are thicker than something like the Cottage Craft cotton saddle cloths, but only very slightly padded. I tend to use a sheepskin or gel pad under my saddle and on to of the cloth simply because my boy seems to like it. They are lovely and substantial though and beautiful quality.


----------



## DirectorFury (29 August 2016)

New season Eskadron Classic Sports:






(Hoping that posting this isn't against the rules...)

I've not seen the AW16 NG stuff yet.


----------



## alainax (1 September 2016)

Some grey on a grey day  not the most exciting colour, but I like it!


----------



## Deltaflyer (1 September 2016)

alainax said:



			Some grey on a grey day  not the most exciting colour, but I like it! 






Click to expand...

Looks very spohisticated - I have a grey and white chap and I love grey on him


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 September 2016)

Never bothered massively about all this matchy stuff but having seen a few lemieux sets I'm in love lol.
Any colour suggestions for a tri colour mw cob wearing brown tack?? Looking for saddle cloths and ears but we don't use bandages though sometimes boots


----------



## Deltaflyer (1 September 2016)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Never bothered massively about all this matchy stuff but having seen a few lemieux sets I'm in love lol.
Any colour suggestions for a tri colour mw cob wearing brown tack?? Looking for saddle cloths and ears but we don't use bandages though sometimes boots 

Click to expand...

Teal looks great on virtually any colour.


----------



## Tyssandi (2 September 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			Stubben Freedom from Forelock and Load 



He is very cute!



Oh it's such stunning quality, I love it! Replaced a few older sets with new Equestrian Stockholm stuff because the fit is just amazing!
		
Click to expand...


 How do you and your horse find the bridle?  Do they go well any improvement in movement or comfort??


----------



## Bernster (2 September 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Teal looks great on virtually any colour.
		
Click to expand...

DF is an addict, she'll push that teal on to anyone &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;. I like the le mieux sets and some have nice schooling boots with them, or like the teal, you can get woof wear ones to match. 

Red, blue, greens, purple, would all look good I bet.  Maybe even the citrus colours if you're feeling bold.  It's fun!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 September 2016)

Thanks guys...I do really love teal....and I quite fancy tangerine lol


----------



## vam (2 September 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			New season Eskadron Classic Sports:






(Hoping that posting this isn't against the rules...)

I've not seen the AW16 NG stuff yet.
		
Click to expand...

I've been sat here for the last 2 days trying to decide if I really, really need more sets  I'm liking the ice blue and the taupe but also like the red colour but would rather see it in the flesh.   I have to limit myself to 1 set (saddle cloth and ears) but I might stretch to 2 and hope there is nothing in the NG range I like when it comes out!


----------



## atropa (2 September 2016)

vam said:



			I've been sat here for the last 2 days trying to decide if I really, really need more sets  I'm liking the ice blue and the taupe but also like the red colour but would rather see it in the flesh.   I have to limit myself to 1 set (saddle cloth and ears) but I might stretch to 2 and hope there is nothing in the NG range I like when it comes out!
		
Click to expand...

I've preordered the taupe/ice big stripe and the sangria glossy pads, rumour has it there will be no more NG collections


----------



## vam (2 September 2016)

atropa said:



			I've preordered the taupe/ice big stripe and the sangria glossy pads, rumour has it there will be no more NG collections
		
Click to expand...

I really like the big pads but can't use them under my saddle, possibly just as well as they are not cheap. 
A bit of a shame if they stop the NG collection but I don't always like as much from it as the classic, my bank balance will be better off thou!


----------



## LibbyL (18 September 2016)

Is LM Pillarbox Red going to be the only new colour does anybody know please?


----------



## Deltaflyer (18 September 2016)

LibbyL said:



			Is LM Pillarbox Red going to be the only new colour does anybody know please?
		
Click to expand...

I've only heard of that and the re-launch of plum and another version of blueberry so far.


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 September 2016)

I have found the LeMieux winter retail brochure with all the new stuff in it. www.issuu.com/horsehealth/docs/2016_horse_health_autumn_winter_supplement or something along those lines.

No idea how to link it to HHO but I just did a Google search and up it popped. Hope it works and enjoy drooling.

Edit to add the link doesn't work for some reason so Google is the best way to find it or click on link and put horse health in the search box and it comes up.


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 September 2016)

Just bumping for LeMieux fans who may not have seen the new range.


----------



## Cluelessblonde (24 September 2016)

Only just got my lad so have two saddle cloths black and navy really like to blueberry and fushia!!


----------

